# First day at gym



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has experienced this before, I'm sure they have but today felt intimidating. First day of training today and with all these beasty guys knocking about I felt so awkward jumping on the bench press.

Anyone got any morale boosting advice?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try talking to them.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Don't think about it. At some point you'll cross eyes with one of them and they'll give you a friendly nod. Always daunting starting off but bodybuilders on the whole are helpful friendly guys who are only too happy to swap banter, give advice and lend a spot. If however you happen to meet a bloke going by the name of 'aki' when you leave run like the wind


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if you know someone who already goes ask to go with them or for them to come with you once or twice and let them work with you until you find what weights your comfy with, if you fail you have a spotter and dont feel a tit getting stuck or confused your first week


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just forget everyone else and leave your ego at the door mate and it's happy days. Focus on yourself. I know it's easier said than done but most of us have been there. Don't try slinging silly weight around just cuz people are watching. Everybody starts somewhere


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Every hulking great unit in the place was in your shoes once.

They're unlikely to be paying you that much attention to be fair - just focus on your own training & get on with it.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dont focus on them big or small, get it into your head that everyone of you in that gym are all there for the same reason to get fit,strong,healthy etc. The only difference is that each of you are at various stages of that journey whilst at the same time all started at the exact same point as you and followed the exact same action...... stepping through that gym door for the first time. Your there to do your own thing whack headphones in if need be. Good luck.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

most guys in the gym, regardless of size, are pretty decent people in my experience. just try talking to some of them, you already have a common interest


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Every hulking great unit in the place was in your shoes once.
> 
> They're unlikely to be paying you that much attention to be fair - just focus on your own training & get on with it.


Can't emphasise enough. Mr Scotland trains in oor gym. Easier said but just pay attention to your own workout. No one is really paying you any mind. It's intimidating but with repeat sessions you'll get over it.

Best of luck buddy! We'll done for going.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Nobody has probably even noticed you mate. I wouldn't worry about it, just don't act like a douchebag and you'll be fine


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Whats happening is all in your mind .

Just go and train hard and you'll be accepted


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How do you have over 100 posts but today is first day in gym  or did i missread and oyu changed gyms and today was ya new gym?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

First time i went was when my mate came round pestering for me to go,i had nothing to wear so i put a pair of my misses yellow tracky bottoms on, one local hard man of a t*sser blew me a wolf whistle then the rest laughed,cant get no worse than that mate, i stopped going ,got a pair of black ones and joined the boxing club the next week, i ended up workin the doors in my town an a few years later i bumped into him again trying to get in i said " cant come in here mate dressed like that" he walked and i felt fckin great,do your own thing mate and fck everyone else


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Gain respect mate. Don't do the usual tricks of doing 10000 bicep curls straight away , especially in the squat rack or something.

My tips ;

Get a good routine which looks well researched, lots of compound movements.

Train hard but not with weights you can't manage, good form is paramount.

Don't use your phone

Don't take massive rest sessions on the bench

Go consistently to the gym, if they know your there regularly they will know you are serious.

Don't be all pally at first or they will think you are a wierdo.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Benls1991 said:


> Not sure if anyone has experienced this before, I'm sure they have but today felt intimidating. First day of training today and with all these beasty guys knocking about I felt so awkward jumping on the bench press.
> 
> Anyone got any morale boosting advice?


when I was conscious about my size I used to just go in in a hoody and earphones in, no prob. where in hull do you train?


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

I remember my first time was like yours but i just kept doing my thing and next thing you know one of the biggest guys in the place

took me under his wing and taught me how to properly train so don't be intimidated.

Cheers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Nobody has probably even noticed you mate.


Exactly I was about to say.

Only natural I guess though. I've got a mate doing some street dancing at the switching on off some Christmas lights in Peterborough on Saturday.... she's sh1ting herself. When you think about it though it's only a load of shoppers watching and no one will notice if [email protected] or not lol.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> How do you have over 100 posts but today is first day in gym  or did i missread and oyu changed gyms and today was ya new gym?


I used to train at home lol, but I really need to variation of a proper gym, far easier on your Todd at home but it suppose the results come when you go the extra mile


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

vetran said:


> First time i went was when my mate came round pestering for me to go,i had nothing to wear so i put a pair of my misses yellow tracky bottoms on, one local hard man of a t*sser blew me a wolf whistle then the rest laughed,cant get no worse than that mate, i stopped going ,got a pair of black ones and joined the boxing club the next week, i ended up workin the doors in my town an a few years later i bumped into him again trying to get in i said " cant come in here mate dressed like that" he walked and i felt fckin great,do your own thing mate and fck everyone else


Haha bet that tasted so sweet!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> when I was conscious about my size I used to just go in in a hoody and earphones in, no prob. where in hull do you train?


I just started Nuffield mate, good choice? I haven't a clue haha but it's a start  where do you train?


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't thank you all enough for the tips  I suppose we've all got to be out of our comfort zone at some point, it's something I really want though and I'm going to work like f*** to get there!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Benls1991 said:


> I just started Nuffield mate, good choice? I haven't a clue haha but it's a start  where do you train?


Never been, recently moved here for uni, at xercise 4 less


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Never been, recently moved here for uni, at xercise 4 less


Ah heard its good there, supposed to be packed out there cos it's dirt cheap if I'm right?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Trust me unless you're getting in peoples way no one cares about you or your workout.

Go in do your training and be mindful of others.

The size of your muscles does not correlate with your membership....every one is equal regardless (I am a hardcore gym owner so trust me on this)


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gotta start somewhere buddy.

As long as your doing your lifts correctly and not trying to lift too much, therefore using poor form you'll be sweet as.

Ask if your not sure also, I like it when people aren't too proud to ask for tips. Still do it myself if I see a bloke doing something I'm not used to


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Benls1991 said:


> Ah heard its good there, supposed to be packed out there cos it's dirt cheap if I'm right?


Yeah but if you go at 1-4 on a weekday and near closing or any time on weekends you're pretty much ok!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm thinking about joining a gym, but I'm scared of just standing around gormlessly with no idea what to do, any advice on how you got over this?


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sean Connery said:


> I'm thinking about joining a gym, but I'm scared of just standing around gormlessly with no idea what to do, any advice on how you got over this?


Well, I trained at home first (easy way out I guess) but I found there's so much more at a gym. To be honest mate I've just started so I've not quite got over the nerves yet but I think that'll change after a few sessions.

Whatever you goal is, if you want it bad enough you'll just get stuck in


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

We are all in there to do the same thing mate all kinds of shapes and sizes there's always someone bigger stronger smaller sleeker beter looking all the gym rats are all the same one goal one purpose... just start up a conversation don't go round suckin nob tho!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Sean Connery said:


> I'm thinking about joining a gym, but I'm scared of just standing around gormlessly with no idea what to do, any advice on how you got over this?


With a name like Sean Connery im sur youl be fine who knows where your quest might take you!!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I tend to find that the bigger guys in the gym are usually the friendliest and when I trained on my own were usually the first to offer a spot/friendly advice/rape me in the showers.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

welshman said:


> I tend to find that the bigger guys in the gym are usually the friendliest and when I trained on my own were usually the first to offer a spot/friendly advice/*rape me in the showers*.


Lucky you! All wet in the shower......


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

Mmmmm showers.

But on a serious note: gyms can be intimidating for a novice trainer. With increased exposure and just by being in there longer, educating yourself through forums and experience on how to use equipment/do lifts properly you will make gains. The more you progress the more confident you'll get. Most of the 'big guys' are big guys for a reason cause they are so focussed on their workouts that they are getting the results, meanwhile the groups of skinny teenagers who pose and talk while sharing a bench and doing 1 set every 10 minutes will stay the same size for months/years. Choose which group you would like to belong to and through focus that will become your reality. knuckle down!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Grunt louder than everyone else


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Everyone's been where u are m8, there's always a first time. Took me 6 months of cross trainer and cables before I dared enter 'the weights section' now I never look back. Just get involved


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> Mate, I walked into the gym,age 24. 39 kgs. alcoholic and sober 7 days! The biggest man I had ever seen was bent over rowing. I wanted to run! My stomach was all distended, my liver was shot, I had about a 30 inch chest and a 40 inch stomach. Doctors had given me 3 months to live if I did not change.
> 
> This huge man, later Mr Australia asked if he could help me. I just shook and said I do not want to remain like this. He became one of my best friends. I found a new way to live! People will help you if you are sincere. We all started somewhere. Good luck. John


Great story that mate, pure inspiration for anybody, thank you


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm about to go for my 3rd session right now. I'll let you all know how it goes


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> I'm about to go for my 3rd session right now. I'll let you all know how it goes


2nd***


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

When I first started in the gym, I use to go at quiet times like Friday and Saturday night. Back when I was trying to go hardcore. I then did the rest of the week in the mornings, when nobody other than some yummy mummies use to walk in. I have to admit a few times in the evening I'd turn up look in the window and it would be full of bodybuilders and I'd sneak back to the car, and go in the morning.

Eventually you realise they are not watching you, unless you do some bizarre move that no one has seen anymore. The turning point for me was a big dude, comes in and starts training obviously knew his stuff, and I just felt nothing was working, and nothing felt like I was doing it right.

I just walked over and said, that is a lot of weight your lifting there. He gave me some advice and for months after I started training with him. You'll find people in the gym, want to help others, and show off some stuff, makes bodybuilders/trainers feel like they know their sh**.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

One of the best mixed bunches of people I have meet has been from the gym. All there for the same reason & all have a backlog of history leading back to the position you're in. Not sure what the gym your at is like, but if it's anything like mine, people are more than happy to say hello. I've found the more nitty and gritty/back-to-basics the place is, the nicer the folk are.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> One of the best mixed bunches of people I have meet has been from the gym. All there for the same reason & all have a backlog of history leading back to the position you're in. Not sure what the gym your at is like, but if it's anything like mine, people are more than happy to say hello. I've found the more nitty and gritty/back-to-basics the place is, the nicer the folk are.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Look at it this way. The guys you see in the gym, are the kinda guys who are replying to your thread. Now you have 3 pages of people, who don't know you, trying to comfort you, not shoot you down - that should be all the confidence you need


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> Look at it this way. The guys you see in the gym, are the kinda guys who are replying to your thread. Now you have 3 pages of people, who don't know you, trying to comfort you, not shoot you down - that should be all the confidence you need


Really appreciate that mate, since my first day I've got a new program, to train 4x a week. Not missed one session yet.  great, I've even jumped in the free weights section despite the fact I'm lifting **** all compared the some of the others.

No shame though, just crack on


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Walk up to one and start twerking at him rubbing your ass against his leg. Then shout "I love gear me, wahay!" You'll be bezzy mates in no time


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Everyone was once in your shoes, I still sometimes feel like that now, you get used to it after a bit though.


----------

